# Should have added the cost of these pants to the job



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Customer said they poured no chemicals before calling me.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope your cable is ok.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Same here. Been about a week I just did laundry last night


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

people pay extra for new pants that look like that. you are now in style.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

When running my shop I had one of my plumbers bring his pants, the next day
from doing a floor drain in laundry room of a apt building :furious:

Yes i added it to the bill !


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> people pay extra for new pants that look like that. you are now in style.


That's funny.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> people pay extra for new pants that look like that. you are now in style.


Only on long smooth tan legs. You don't want to see this guy dressed like that.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I had that happen once. Burned holes through my shirt, pants, and ugly gloves. The gloves were actually smoking. My cable actually lasted almost a year after that. I was shocked. Spartan cable. Spartan still makes the best cables, IMO.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> people pay extra for new pants that look like that. you are now in style.



Me thinks it's going to take more than a pair of pants for that to happen. 😁


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I had that happen once. Burned holes through my shirt, pants, and ugly gloves. The gloves were actually smoking. My cable actually lasted almost a year after that. I was shocked. Spartan cable. Spartan still makes the best cables, IMO.


That was more than just clogger or flow out if it melted the gloves!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> That was more than just clogger or flow out if it melted the gloves!


He denied anything was in the line. Once I felt the heat coming through my gloves, I ripped my cord out of the outlet and packed up. Left him with a clogged sewer. F you pal!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> He denied anything was in the line. Once I felt the heat coming through my gloves, I ripped my cord out of the outlet and packed up. Left him with a clogged sewer. F you pal!


Your cable was already in the line and your balls deep in the job and you leave over a little chemicals? Haha. Ruined pants and zero money....I think I would've cleared the sewer haha


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> Your cable was already in the line and your balls deep in the job and you leave over a little chemicals? Haha. Ruined pants and zero money....I think I would've cleared the sewer haha


Like I said, Fu*k him. I don't need the money that badly. Let that prick swim in his own sh*t for awhile. Besides, I was hoping that the chemical that he claimed wasn't in there melted his pvc sewer.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am genuinely surprised by how many people lie about using chemicals when I ask them. 

"Do I smell some kind of drain opening liquid mrs smith?"

"Oh no I don't use that stuff, I know better"





What?!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> I am genuinely surprised by how many people lie about using chemicals when I ask them. "Do I smell some kind of drain opening liquid mrs smith?" "Oh no I don't use that stuff, I know better" What?!


Happens to me all the time.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> Like I said, Fu*k him. I don't need the money that badly. Let that prick swim in his own sh*t for awhile. Besides, I was hoping that the chemical that he claimed wasn't in there melted his pvc sewer.


 Why the hostility? Hahah. That's life man. People are scum


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> Why the hostility? Hahah. That's life man. People are scum


Why the hostility? Because a lesser experienced drain cleaner could've been seriously injured.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> I am genuinely surprised by how many people lie about using chemicals when I ask them.
> 
> "Do I smell some kind of drain opening liquid mrs smith?"
> 
> ...


 then you see the empty bottle in the trash and the second bottle that comes with it as they are alwayse in two packs for some reason ..under the kitchen drain lolol and you say oh whats this .. they go oh yeah i forgot .. i say well its going to cost x amount more.... why mr plumber my .. becuase this is acid and it burns and wrecks my cable faster .. next time dont use this jsut call a plumber sign here press hard its triplicate!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

tims007 said:


> then you see the empty bottle in the trash and the second bottle that comes with it as they are alwayse in two packs for some reason ..under the kitchen drain lolol and you say oh whats this .. they go oh yeah i forgot .. i say well its going to cost x amount more.... why mr plumber my .. becuase this is acid and it burns and wrecks my cable faster .. next time dont use this jsut call a plumber sign here press hard its triplicate!!


 Some four score ago... had a call for sink drain slow/backing up...removed the trap.. oh miley crap... asked her how many drain opener bottles was poured into the drain?? " oh, we don't believe those stuff". Got drain opened, upon leaving the job, checked the garbage cans, pulled out 6 bottles of Drano... left them on the floor and left...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Hope your cable is ok.


 
I hope that your LEG is ok...

the hell with the cable..


I would be willing ot bet that his pvc pipe hanging in the crawl space has heated up and bowed between the hangers due to the acids he put in that drain.....


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> He denied anything was in the line. Once I felt the heat coming through my gloves, I ripped my cord out of the outlet and packed up. Left him with a clogged sewer. F you pal!


I knew a guy that had scars on his chest from a mix of drain cleaners... wonder if Sexauer still makes Mule Kick....nastiest chit on earth.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I ... wonder if Sexauer still makes Mule Kick....nastiest chit on earth.


See here.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Forgot to post the shirt as well. This is why you wear eye pro


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

You put the cable over your shoulder to pull it out?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Overhead clean out. Was slowly draining into a bucket. Turned the cap one to many times


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Overhead clean out. Was slowly draining into a bucket. Turned the cap one to many times


Done that it SUCKED.... showered in their shower .. bagged all my clothes in a garbage bag and drove home in her husband's new bath robe ... well my new bathrobe now... lie to me about acid .. i also doubled their bill ..


----------



## Plumber Mark (Mar 14, 2014)

I have found most people will not admit to using drain cleaner. I had a accident cleaning a kitchen drain one time. I wanted to cable from underneath kitchen sink upstairs and customer was a real a!! And said with all the water he had run he knew the plug was beneath the basement floor, so he wanted me to clean from old galvanized c.o. On stack in the basement. There was so much grease build up at the c.o. When I removed the plug I got no water, when I put my cable in I got blasted in the eyes, face, chest and thigh. The line was loaded with chemicals. He had to take me to the ER and once their they did not know how to treat me because they did not know what kind of chemicals. A co worker had to go to the house to find he had 3 different brands of chemical in the drain. I was lucky as I still have my eye sight today and I learned to wear safety glasses, ask questions and trust no one. I now ask people if they used any chemicals, most still say no, but I use blue towels for rags and if they turn white I know they used chemicals!


----------



## Plumber Mark (Mar 14, 2014)

I also remember going to a customers house who had been fighting his plugged kitchen sink all day, he had chemical burns all over his arms and hands from using drain cleaner and getting all over himself when he would take the trap off. I also recall going to a plugged toilet call were as soon as I stepped in the bathroom it was like you sucked all the air out of my lungs because this guy had kept dumping chemicals in the toilet and created a toxic mess!


----------

